# FRB Club > Общение > Юмор >  Немаров =))) супер сайт ! развлекуха =)

## vip.life

nemarov.com )) заходим и радуэмся с утреца =)))

----------


## vip.life

поутрам самый кайф, обновки в основном именно утром =) да что говорить , заходите, там класно =)

----------


## vip.life

=))) )Мужской туалет.
Как водится, перекур. 
Толпа - человек пять. 
В закрытой кабинке ( где по большой нужде закрылся программист) 
звонит мобильный. Из кабинки раздается: 

- Да, я слушаю! Что делаю? РАБОТАЮ! 
Как что? Продвигается? А... гм. Нормально... продвигается... 
Туговато немного... Поднапрячься? Рад бы, да некуда. И так на пределе. 
Нет, быстрее не могу. Канал узкий. Сколько ни старался - больше не лезет. 
Расширить? Как?! Мне отсюда видней, и я вам говорю - расширить нельзя! 
Мужики забывают о перекуре и давятся со смеху. А парень вошел в кураж и 
уже орет на всю парашу: - Да сами вы во всем виноваты! Загоняете по восемь 
метров! И как, вы думаете, оно пролезет? Что? Всего семь с половиной? Да мне 
хоть восемь, хоть семь с половиной - одинаково. Предупреждал же: максимум два 
метра! Теперь придется вручную выколупывать. Что мне здесь, до утра сидеть, 
что ли? Парочка перекурщиков, держась за стены, еле сдерживается от хохота. 
Программист орет еще сильнее: - У меня зависло так, что тремя пальцами не поможешь! Что? А что я, по-вашему, здесь делаю?! Конечно, по частям! Эта 
колдобина целиком никак не пройдет! В общем, еще часа два. Ладно. Но вы на будущее зарубите на носу: два метра! 
))))))))))))))))

----------


## vip.life

ето их архив ! тут всё =)) http://www.nemarov.com/archives/1

----------

